# Someone please make this picture interesting....



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

Its too blah....and I dont know what to do with it.


----------



## Yahoozy (Jul 14, 2008)

maybe? hahah


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

Ha....1 thing runs thru my mind when I see that...


"****....earthquake!"


----------



## Yahoozy (Jul 14, 2008)

hahah i dont know what i was goin for actually...


----------



## Parago (Jul 15, 2008)

The sorta off-angle and the child's expression made me think of something surreal and terrifying.. dunno.. alien-like.

This is the result:


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 15, 2008)

Ha! Thats cool looking...thanks for editing!


----------



## Applefanboy (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## toofpaste (Jul 15, 2008)

MONEY!


That's what I was looking for.... SWEET


----------



## J7CK (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Jul 16, 2008)

I like this mo betta...


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 16, 2008)

damn crimson...u overdid ureself...nice work


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks!  I love doing this kind of stuff, its how you get better!  Everytime I mess with photoshop it seems like I stumble across something else that I think is really cool.  Just have to keep finding reasons to get in there....


----------



## freelunch (Aug 2, 2008)

Tighter crop?


----------



## RSteele (Aug 14, 2008)

Noob to the forum, but not to photoshop...Thought I would have a play 

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn186/nescreationdesigns/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## djizreel (Oct 12, 2008)

RSTEELE - if you don't mind, how did you do that?


----------



## RSteele (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry djizreel...havent been on in quite some time!!
To answer your question, I'm like most people and I just play until I get what I like, but I can tell you that it was a little bit of Lucis Art, Grain Surgery, and a whole lotta layers!


----------



## MongooseDog (Dec 30, 2008)

RSteele said:


> Sorry djizreel...havent been on in quite some time!!
> To answer your question, I'm like most people and I just play until I get what I like, but I can tell you that it was a little bit of Lucis Art, Grain Surgery, and a whole lotta layers!



Oh, that makes me happy.


----------

